# Swivel Snap vs. Direct Tie Question



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

Is there really a difference in presentation when you tie directly to the bait VS. using a swivel snap? I like to try out a lot of lures before I decide what to keep on. Say you were trying out 10 crankbaits at a reservoir from shore and did not have all day, would using a swivel snap for quick changing versus tying each lure on make a difference?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, with some lures it will make a huge difference.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ditto what magis said.
aside from having to retie every time,the best alternative would be a small snap.no snap swivel,just a plain snap.a snap will also get the most from many lures,whereas a direct line connection will hamper it,unless you use a loop to attach it.some lures will have snap rings,which act in the same way as a snap.removing it may or may not make a difference on some lures,when using a snap,depending on the type of lure.only real need for a snap swivel would be for inline spinners or spoons that tend to cause line twist.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually. . . . .

If I was doing Crank baits I use a Norman Speed Clip. Its not a swivel snap and is very strong and very dependable. I love them. I use them on ALL my crank baits. . . . Lipless or regular. I take off the split ring on the regular cranks because the Speed Clip acts as the Split ring. On Lipless Cranks I leave the split ring on. They seem to do a little better with their action when I leave it on only for Lipless Cranks. 

Here is a link.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=1625&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Otherwise I do not use a clip or a swivel for any other application. Just Crank Baits.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Not really in to fishing with artificials but just had a thought that may help. If the concern is the swivel attached to the lure will change the action, why not tie mono leaders to the each lure that you plan to try that day. When you figure out what's working then cut off swivel and leader and re-tie to you main line. This is just a suggestion. Maybe someone out there has tried this and can report.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a crosslock snap on all lures except spinnerbait, buzzbait, topwater. It has no swivel. I take off the split ring on all lures unless the connection point is to small or hard to insert the snap.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input and help everybody. I think I might try and look for those speed clips when I am at Cabela's on Friday. If not, I'll get some snaps without swivels.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

misfit said:


> ditto what magis said.
> aside from having to retie every time,the best alternative would be a small snap.no snap swivel,just a plain snap.a snap will also get the most from many lures,whereas a direct line connection will hamper it,unless you use a loop to attach it.some lures will have snap rings,which act in the same way as a snap.removing it may or may not make a difference on some lures,when using a snap,depending on the type of lure.only real need for a snap swivel would be for inline spinners or spoons that tend to cause line twist.


I'd like to echo this . I only use the snap when fishing crankbaits . Otherwise it's a direct tie.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i use a direct tie at all times, i bite the line and it takes 2 seconds, its better then having the darned swivel snaps that hurt your fingers when you have to push them down


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The way I look at it s you need to be checking your line and retying throughout the day anyway. I allways thought the action wasn't as good with a snap swivel. I have 10 - 12 rods in my boat anyway. Most have something different tied on them.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

misfit said:


> ditto what magis said.
> aside from having to retie every time,the best alternative would be a small snap.no snap swivel,just a plain snap.a snap will also get the most from many lures,whereas a direct line connection will hamper it,unless you use a loop to attach it.some lures will have snap rings,which act in the same way as a snap.removing it may or may not make a difference on some lures,when using a snap,depending on the type of lure.only real need for a snap swivel would be for inline spinners or spoons that tend to cause line twist.


I agree with this.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have some speed clips too and i like tham for cranks too


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Now you know why us bass fisherman have a ton of rods!!  A snap is OK a snap swivel is gonna mess up the action on some lures. I don't use any, it makes me retie so i don't get broke off.


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I use Fireline --> small barrel/ball bearing swivel --> 3-4' Flouro --> Lure. Works pretty good. Never get line twist on anything and I can't tell the diff on the action. I still catchin fishes... so it must be ok.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

If it spins or can spin I use a swivel. I tie on everything else. I am looking at using a rapalla knot http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com on cranks this coming year to see if they yeild more action. I like snaps only, but think they may detract from the presentation of a crank bait. Of course, I am admittedly not the greatest fisherman, so why would you listen to me? Liquidsoap, quit biting the line, it'll mess up your teeth. Carry a nail clipper or small side-cutter.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I say retie one less thing to fail you.


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

Should I use a snap swivel or a sliding loop knot w/ my goldfish?


----------

